# Yarn Store service question



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?

I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely not a wrong assumption! That is terrible customer service! I would have told them that from now on you could sit home in your easy chair and order yarn online if that is the best they could do. My LYS would never treat me that way! I am so sorry that happened t you. I doubt they will be in business very long with such an attitude. Shame on them~


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, most yarn stores will help if you bought the yarn there or the pattern, others will help even if you didn't as you could be a future customer. We did this regularly when I worked in a needle craft shop as we got quite a few new customers that way. However they don't have to do this, it is up to them.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

If you purchased $50 in yarn, you are absolutely entitled to assistance with a pattern. Now, if you bought the yarn somewhere else it would be appropriate for the to refer you back to where you bought the yarn for assistance.


----------



## wiremysoul (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with everyone else so far. If they want you to be a repeat customer they should answer your questions no matter whether you bought the pattern or product there or not!

I'm the yarn lady at our small, local fibre arts store (the only LYS within 2 hours drive) and I would help anyone who comes into the shop no matter if they spend any money or not. We have some patterns on the shelf but if they buy the yarn at our store I'll even help them find a free pattern on Ravelry and print it off for them. I feel that a LYS should be a place to foster community, not just make money. Am I right?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

A LYS nearby will give assistance in technique, problems, etc. in one-on-one time for a fee. This is an alternative to clas time. The people who "man" the shop are not necessarily teachers, or proficient knitters. I paid $10 for 1 hour of instruction in sewing panels together, It was one-on-one and un-interupted. Good money spent.

I think the store is correct in not helping on an outside pattern that they may not be familiar with. They sell yarn and classes and are probably more than happy to advise on the things they specialize in. If the advice was incorrect, would the person want the money back for the yarn? 

As an example, you probably don't expect project advice at a Joann's, even if you bought the yarn there. Just my opinion.
This time, I'm on the LYS side.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Some yarn stores just don't understand how important customer service is. Once upon a time I knitted a dress but it didn't hang right after it was finished. I had neither bought the yarn or the pattern at the yarn store i took it to for advice. I explained this to the saleslady right away. She said that was fine, she would help if she could. When she couldn't find what was wrong, she called her assistant who tried to figure it out as well. They weren't able to but I certainly took my business there after that.
In the end, in case anyone is wondering, I figured out what was wrong myself. The front and the back were knitted separately (not in the round). I finally realized I had used different size needles, one size for the back, and another size for the other for the front.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Yes. A relative of mine owned a meat shop and he certainly knew how to cook each cut and gave the information to anyone who asked.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Well it comes down to some people want to help you become the best knitter possible and some do not care. Not the best way to develop a loyal customer. How sad for them.


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Actually, yes. The market man at my grocery store can help with how to cook it and I don't have to buy $50 worth.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

If the shop is NOT familiar with the pattern or does not have an knitter of great expertise "in house"...I could see why they might he hesitant to offer assistance. How did you get out of a yarn shop with less than $100.00 in purchases? That's what I want to know!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

My LYS is very helpful- they would at least look at the pattern to see if they could help you. But - if one is working the register, she would call another to either help you or watch the cash register while she does- they try not to keep anyone waiting when they are ready to check out. 
I just bought some Georgia Peach yarn ay my LYS- it is not cheap and I was surprised they didn't offer to wind it. So I guess they can't be perfect all the time.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

In my experience I find that you get the most experienced help, at yarn shops, later in the day.

Most yarn shop employees are part time and face it they make minimum wage, so it's usually a part time job for them.

Try going later in the day... 5 to 7pm seems to be prime shopping hours now...you may find more expertise available during those hours.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


They are yarn store selling a product that you will not buy unless you have a purpose. They should promote the "purpose" as good customer service or the yarn will not be purchased there next time,service is the only real thing each store has to be the best at. Many venues sell the same product, many do not offer the service to go with it and wonder why they end up closing. If they did not carry the pattern do you think they would refuse to sell the yarn you needed? Think not, but just my own take on it! No rebuff intended.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you looked into the pay of what retail workers make? I'm sorry to say that our that our minimum wage work force makes more than those who required "elder care"...............................


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

I for one say, HECK YES!!! If I spend $50 in a grocery store for meat, then, if I have NO CLUE as to how to cook it, you better believe I would and have asked the butcher for advice, especially since I am a vegetarian!!

As far as the LYS, its just COMMON COURTESY in CUSTOMER SERVICE, if someone spends their hard earned money, whether its $10 or $50, they deserve to have some type of assistance!!! Word of mouth is a powerful thing, and if I received lousy customer service, people will know about it, as well as the shop owner! The lady was not asking for free knitting classes, she just had a few questions for petes sake and AFTER SHE MADE A PURCHASE OF $50.00 IN YARN!!!

You Novasea, are obviously not in CUSTOMER RELATIONS or a shop owner and sounds like you have NO CLUE as how to treat a customer!!:thumbdown:



Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

I totally DISAGREE WITH YOU!! If a customer comes in and makes a $50 purchase of yarn with their HARD EARNED MONEY, they SHOULD DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO KEEP A CUSTOMER!!! It's called GOOD CUSTOMER SERVICE!!! She had a couple of questions, she was not asking for an entire CLASS TO BE GIVEN FREE OF CHARGE!!!

JM, if I went into a shop, and the people are not "proficient" or know anything about what they are selling, then I would HIGH TAIL IT OUT OF THE STORE FAST!!!! I would only go to a store who have KNOWLEDGEABLE employees, as well as the shop owner, as well as good CUSTOMER SERVICE!

I took a "refresher" course at my local Michaels store, and brought in yarn and patterns that I did not purchase there, but, they were PROFESSIONAL, COURTEOUS, AND CUSTOMER SERVICE ORIENTED, and BEFORE I SIGNED UP, the teacher helped me for 30 minutes with the pattern (FREE OF CHARGE!!), and THAT WAS WHY I SIGNED UP FOR HER CLASS, BECAUSE OF THE GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE I RECEIVED!!!!

This is what is so very WRONG with shop owners and stores now-a-days, THEY ARE NOT TRAINED TO GIVE COURTEOUS, PROFESSIONAL CUSTOMER SERVICE to the people who walk into their stores!!

It's too bad you are on the LYS side who seem not to know how to treat their customers! I MUST AND HAVE TO SIDE WITH THE CUSTOMER on this issue!!!!

Have a great week-end!! 



jmcret05 said:


> A LYS nearby will give assistance in technique, problems, etc. in one-on-one time for a fee. This is an alternative to clas time. The people who "man" the shop are not necessarily teachers, or proficient knitters. I paid $10 for 1 hour of instruction in sewing panels together, It was one-on-one and un-interupted. Good money spent.
> 
> I think the store is correct in not helping on an outside pattern that they may not be familiar with. They sell yarn and classes and are probably more than happy to advise on the things they specialize in. If the advice was incorrect, would the person want the money back for the yarn?
> 
> ...


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Knitting is two stitches. We use these two stitches in so many different ways in so many different patterns. sure complicated but still just knit and purl. A yarn store is usually familiar with those ways. You bought yarn. They could have helped you.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Oops double post


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Lane,

I understand how you feel! If they (the employee) were concerned in keeping you as a customer, out of COMMON COURTESY, AND CUSTOMER SERVICE ORIENTED, they should have given you answers to your questions (if they knew anything about it).

I went into a LYS about 8 months ago, made a purchase, then asked the owner a questions and I couldn't believe her RUDENESS!!! I told her, "I'll NEVER come back to your store, and I will NEVER recommend it to anyone either!" and stormed out!

I now will either go to my local Michaels Crafts store or even Walmart since LYS are far and few where I live. I'll even go to the local thrift stores and Tuesday Mornings for my yarn, and I come here, to KP with questions regarding Knitting questions, or go into Michaels.

Do not ever let anyone make you feel bad about asking a question or two ESPECIALLY AFTER YOU MADE A $50 PURCHASE IN THEIR STORE, if it were me, I would call up the owner and if it was the owner you spoke with, then I wouldn't be a repeat customer!

Hope you are having a smooth time with your pattern!!

And remember, you can ALWAYS ask questions in Knitting Paradise, most everyone is always willing to help! And if you need the 3-d in actually seeing it, you may want to look it up on you tube or even google it for a video of what you are asking for....

Happy knitting! 



Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


Shocking customer service. My cynical nature says she was covering up for the fact that she didn't know the answer, but was too proud to admit it. I guess you as a customer would have been happier if she had said " I'm sorry, but I don't know anything about that pattern.I've never knitted it"

Madkiwi


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

wiremysoul said:


> I agree with everyone else so far. If they want you to be a repeat customer they should answer your questions no matter whether you bought the pattern or product there or not!
> 
> I'm the yarn lady at our small, local fibre arts store (the only LYS within 2 hours drive) and I would help anyone who comes into the shop no matter if they spend any money or not. We have some patterns on the shelf but if they buy the yarn at our store I'll even help them find a free pattern on Ravelry and print it off for them. I feel that a LYS should be a place to foster community, not just make money. Am I right?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?




The butchers at the two grocery stores in my neighborhood
offer suggestions on how to cook the meat if asked.

My LYS is also very helpful.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

wiremysoul said:


> I agree with everyone else so far. If they want you to be a repeat customer they should answer your questions no matter whether you bought the pattern or product there or not!
> 
> I'm the yarn lady at our small, local fibre arts store (the only LYS within 2 hours drive) and I would help anyone who comes into the shop no matter if they spend any money or not. We have some patterns on the shelf but if they buy the yarn at our store I'll even help them find a free pattern on Ravelry and print it off for them. I feel that a LYS should be a place to foster community, not just make money. Am I right?


Yes in my eyes you are,I to would help anybody,whatever happened to being nice to people.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I would certainly expect help. When I have been in my LYS I have seen the owner helping anyone who asks for help - doesn't matter whether they bought the yarn or pattern in her shop. I have seen the same customer service in the LYS in the next town over. 

I bought fish in my local super market and asked how to cook it. The service clerk didn't know how but took the time to go find a book and then took the time to find me in the store and show me the information she had found.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Yes, I would expect them to tell me how to cook it, if it is a cut I never used before. As to the LYS, mine helps whether you purchase materials there or not. They view people as potential customers.


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Actually yes...most butchers in Oz are only too happy to tell you how to cook it. THat way you will likely come back and spend some more.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Why couldn't someone help someone just because its a nice thing to do?


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I owned a yarn shop and worked in one for many years, I did not like it when people brought cheap yarn and patterns from KMart or other stores, but I always helped them and pointed out how much nicer the product would be done with my yarn. Some offered to pay for help, others expected it for free. You know, talk is cheap, so they thought. I had the words:
Get your yarn where you get your help, as my logo and in my ads. But I helped everyone who came in. Sold the shop in 1988 but people still call or come to my house for help at least one a week.

Carol J.


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, Yes, Yes!!!!!!


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes! Yes! Yes !


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

exspect nothing .. appreciate everything


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Actually, most places with an in store butcher are pleased to help you with different ways to prepare your purchase.They may not have exact recipes, but can tell you if a certain cut can be used for what you're doing. The store I shop at even has free classes occasionally.
I agree that help with a quick question about a pattern is not out of line. As long as the person working hasn't got a huge line of customers waiting to check out, and has the expertise to help , it's just nice customer service.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I prefer shopping online. That way I don't have to deal with people.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Just curious as I do not shop on line. If you buy yarn or a pattern on line do you contact them for help with the pattern?


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Yes. A relative of mine owned a meat shop and he certainly knew how to cook each cut and gave the information to anyone who asked.


I've had conversations with butchers and fish-store employees about cooking.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, they should have at least looked at the pattern. So buy $50 worth of yarn but don't bother me? Bad customer service. Buy your yarn elswhere.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

My LYS has spoiled me. The owner and the teachers are very helpful. Two or three days a week one of the teachers has a "beginners" class in which she allows students to bring in any project for assistance. Now this does cost $10/2 hour session. BUT the owner and the "regulars" are very knowledgable and are very willing to help. There is a nice comfortable area for open knitting. The store is about an hour away from where I live, and I try to get there once a week, usually on Thursday. Today we are starting an informal KAL for Steven West's latest mystery KAL.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

My first experience with an LYS was one where I had to pay for a "lesson" if I was having a problem with a pattern, whether I bought the "ingredients" there or not. My second experience was in a lovely shop in Cohoes, New York, where (on an off-hand comment I made) the owner sat down with me and taught me the Russian Join. I asked her how much I owed for the lesson and she looked at me as if I was from another planet. From then on, I always made it a point to shop there when I was in the area. Sadly, she closed a few years ago, but not because she took time for customers.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

There is only one LYS near me. If you don't buy the pattern AND the yarn from them, they will not help you.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

There is a store near my home that won't even sell you a pattern unless you buy the yarn there (and their prices are terribly overpriced-$12.00 for a single sheet pattern). I view this as poor customer service. The shops I usually visit help me even if I buy the yarn and pattern somewhere else. A little bit of goodwill goes miles!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

wiremysoul said:


> I agree with everyone else so far. If they want you to be a repeat customer they should answer your questions no matter whether you bought the pattern or product there or not!
> 
> I'm the yarn lady at our small, local fibre arts store (the only LYS within 2 hours drive) and I would help anyone who comes into the shop no matter if they spend any money or not. We have some patterns on the shelf but if they buy the yarn at our store I'll even help them find a free pattern on Ravelry and print it off for them. I feel that a LYS should be a place to foster community, not just make money. Am I right?


That does it! I'm packin' up my yarn 'n hooks and heading out to Alberta! You have a great attitude and excellent business sense, too.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Yes. A relative of mine owned a meat shop and he certainly knew how to cook each cut and gave the information to anyone who asked.


I say yes also! I frequently ask that question if I run into a cut of meat I know nothing about. Of course at major large chain stores that may not be something that is done or expected anymore but if they have a certified butcher on hand that person usually knows the best way to cook that product.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow - I guess I must be very lucky with my LYS. I'd visited there the first time with a friend and bought a magazine plus about $65 in yarn. In the meantime I bought some inexpensive Red Heart to work on another pattern so I could become more proficient with the stitches needed. I ran into a problem and dragged my mess up there and the owner helped me - and I hadn't bought any of what I was working on from her. She pointed out that circulars would make my life easier and that I really needed stitch markers (which at that time I'd never heard of!!) so I bought them from her. But....and here's where good customer service comes in.....I've since bought a full set of Addi clicks, other yarns, a pattern, and other items I've needed from her. I can't buy everything there because of the cost per skein but I buy when I can. If she'd not taken a few minutes (less than 10)that day, she would have lost me as a customer. When I was on the circuit many years ago, customers learning to tole would ask me how to do a technique and I would always answer. I wanted to help them and revive the technique. Life isn't a contest and when you die, if you can impart anything you know, you've done a good thing. Good always follows good!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Well I do not know about all markets but Publix Stores gives you that information on their meat and recipes to at times


Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


I just went to my lys with a pattern purchased on Ravelry and yarn purchased at another store and they were very pleasant and very helpful. Of course I buy quite a bit of things there, but Jennifer has never turned anyone away that I have seen regardless of where there supplies came from.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

wiremysoul said:


> I agree with everyone else so far. If they want you to be a repeat customer they should answer your questions no matter whether you bought the pattern or product there or not!
> 
> I'm the yarn lady at our small, local fibre arts store (the only LYS within 2 hours drive) and I would help anyone who comes into the shop no matter if they spend any money or not. We have some patterns on the shelf but if they buy the yarn at our store I'll even help them find a free pattern on Ravelry and print it off for them. I feel that a LYS should be a place to foster community, not just make money. Am I right?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Butchers at my Safeway will always give advice.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Yes, I would expect them to tell me how to cook the meat if I bought it there. In fact, our local meat shop is happy to do that. At the chain grocery stores, if I can get hold of the meat manager or one of the more experienced employees in the meat department, they will help. They also offer free recipes hung on hooks in the meat department, just as other departments offer free recipes for the products located there. In fact, pre-packaged meat or grocery products not only offer instructions on the package, but recipes as well.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Wow - I guess I must be very lucky with my LYS. I'd visited there the first time with a friend and bought a magazine plus about $65 in yarn. In the meantime I bought some inexpensive Red Heart to work on another pattern so I could become more proficient with the stitches needed. I ran into a problem and dragged my mess up there and the owner helped me - and I hadn't bought any of what I was working on from her. She pointed out that circulars would make my life easier and that I really needed stitch markers (which at that time I'd never heard of!!) so I bought them from her. But....and here's where good customer service comes in.....I've since bought a full set of Addi clicks, other yarns, a pattern, and other items I've needed from her. I can't buy everything there because of the cost per skein but I buy when I can. If she'd not taken a few minutes (less than 10)that day, she would have lost me as a customer. When I was on the circuit many years ago, customers learning to tole would ask me how to do a technique and I would always answer. I wanted to help them and revive the technique. Life isn't a contest and when you die, if you can impart anything you know, you've done a good thing. Good always follows good!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

My LYS doesn't help unless you buy the materials at her store. Not necessarly the pattern but the yarn. Sad but true. There are some that do that. Frustrating for sure


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I should think you would certainly expect some help when you purchased the yarn there. I could understand if you didn't buy any of it there, but the yarn costs more than the pattern would. Not good customer service.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

As a former small business owner, I can tell you that any help you can give your customer is a good thing. Our LYS winds your yarn purchase and actually has a computer set up where you can look for patterns on Ravelry, if you don't find what you are looking for in their patterns. I haven't had to ask for pattern help, but I'd bet good money they would help me, no matter where I got the pattern OR the yarn. And, I would always expect that my meat department would be able to tell me how to cook something.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Absolutely!!! The butcher at our neighborhood grocery store ALWAYS suggests ways of preparing meat if asked. Even in the "Big Box" stores like WalMat they will help.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

The meat department at our supermarket is always willing to suggest ways to cook something. I would think if you bought the yarn and asked a simple question about the pattern they should be willing to help. Not a detailed breakdown of the pattern, or a rewrite, but clear something up.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

My 2 LYS's have helped me on patterns whether I've bought them there or not. As long as I am a regular customer I have no problems asking and they seem to have no problems giving me info.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


In some cases, yes. When I was first married our butcher was very helpful.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

My grocery store does suggest ways of cooking the meat, the LYS is most helpful when I have a question, as is my beauty shop, hardware store and all of the merchants who have my loyalty. Merchants with the attitude you endorse get one visit and none of my money. They can pay their expenses with their lazy attitude.



Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

My local yarn shop was ALWAYS willing to help so long as the yarn had been purchased there. (They didn't care a bit where the pattern came from.) If the yarn had not been purchased there, they offered classes at a modest fee, or would do one-on-one tutoring for $5 an hour. Every person who worked there was excellent with knitting and crochet and all sorts of tapestry work and embroidery. A couple of them did tatting (both needle and shuttle) as well. That shop was the only one in the city that sold top quality yarn -- other yarn sold in the city was from K-Mart, etc. and rather cheesy stuff.


----------



## Carly SK (Jan 5, 2013)

wiremysoul said:


> I agree with everyone else so far. If they want you to be a repeat customer they should answer your questions no matter whether you bought the pattern or product there or not!
> 
> I'm the yarn lady at our small, local fibre arts store (the only LYS within 2 hours drive) and I would help anyone who comes into the shop no matter if they spend any money or not. We have some patterns on the shelf but if they buy the yarn at our store I'll even help them find a free pattern on Ravelry and print it off for them. I feel that a LYS should be a place to foster community, not just make money. Am I right?


Absolutely! Well said.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

any way you look at this... they were rude and unaccommodating... I personally have found that so many yarn shops have very rude people there... in fact... I can't think of one shop that the people there were nice... I shop online to avoid dealing with snippy egotistical yarn shop owners.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

My LYS had the attitude that if you bought the pattern from them and the yarn somewhere else they wouldn't assist you. They took this quite personally, not necessary because there are three yarn shops in the area, one carries top of the line yarn, the other medium value and the other not top of the line and very helpful. She charges $5 for assistance no matter where the yarn or pattern came from. The top of the line shop is now out of business.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Absolutely! The butcher always suggested ways to prepare and cook a $5 cut of meat, not to mention $50 worth. Today's butchers are less front service and more back room, but they'll still give advice if asked.

Same goes for the LYS. They supply a product and should offer various forms of advice on that product if required.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


YEP!!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


They may not know how to follow the pattern or they do not want to be liable if they do not know and advise incorrectly.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

No that is wrong. especially if they want you to come back! bad customer service.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

leslie41447 said:


> any way you look at this... they were rude and unaccommodating... I personally have found that so many yarn shops have very rude people there... in fact... I can't think of one shop that the people there were nice... I shop online to avoid dealing with snippy egotistical yarn shop owners.


LOL, "snippy egotistical yarn shop owners" -- if you didn't live in New Mexico I would swear you meant my LYS.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

hahaha... I have been in shops in Colorado, California and here... they have ALL been rude... I can't help but wonder why as small business owners they should be so grateful to have customers... especially with how sketchy our economy has been!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope you have an alternate yarn shop to go to. I travel about an hour weekly to frequent a yarn shop that not only would help whether or not I had purchase the pattern or yarn there. I rarely frequent the closest yarn shop because the owner is so moody and uncooperative in helping customers. Some times we need to use our stash. While I buy all my new yarns from this store there are times I use yarns that have been around for awhile. Most of the time I have no idea where I got the stash yarn from.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Yes, I would. Our small town grocery store's meat department is more than happy to tell me the best way to fix a cut of meat (usually something I've never purchased before). And, I think the LYS was wrong in not wanting to help after a $50 yarn purchase. When we had a LYS, I bought a lot of wool there as I was making and selling felted purses. I did take a class for the first one but was given help with others. I also was given help on other things if I needed it. I didn't expect them to teach me something a new technique, but if I couldn't figure out a problem with something, they would help. I think it's just good business sense to do so - IMHO.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


My LYS owner will help anyone, whether they bought the pattern or yarn from her or not. She sees them as potential customers.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Yes. A relative of mine owned a meat shop and he certainly knew how to cook each cut and gave the information to anyone who asked.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

How can a yarn shop be familiar with all the patterns available there? I see samples of some patterns knitted up and displayed, but bins and binders of patterns. An experienced, knowledgable LYS person should be able to help with just about any pattern, I would think, unless it were written in an unfamiliar language. If you bought the yarn there, i think you should have been helped there.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

MAny years ago my ex and I had a hobby shop. We carried model trains, plastic models, model rocketry, embroidery supplies. I wanted to carry yarns, but decided not to since there was a Caron Mills Outlet only 5 miles from me and I knew that I would not be able to compete with them. If anyone came in wanting help I helped whether they purchased from us or not because customer service builds your client base. Best advertising is word of mouth and best word of mouth advertising comes when you give excellent customer service. Today customer service is even more important than it was 25 years ago because people have so many more options. Not everyone has that attitude though. IF they only knew that one unsatisfied person tells 10 people who then tell others even though they personally didn't experience it. It takes 20 people to experience acceptable or good customer service to get the same word of mouth positive advertising as it does only 5 people who receive excellent or superior customer service.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Well it comes down to some people want to help you become the best knitter possible and some do not care. Not the best way to develop a loyal customer. How sad for them.


I love your new colored avatar... its very interesting... I liked the black and white one too but this is very pretty.....

as to the original poster, I agree with the majority here.. a LYS is built solely on their reputation. They need to be as friendly and helpful as possible. If they can't help you then thats different. If they can and won't then there is a problem.. You didn't walk in off the street and start asking questions.. You gave them your patronage and they should treat you like a valued customer. Unhappy customers seem to have a way of not coming back  so if they want you back they should of helped where they could..

Our butchers tell us what is the best in their case and suggest how to cook it... I know what you meant though. The money was spent on what it was intended and nothing else... that is fine for large department stores that are nation wide.. so if one store doesn't do real well there are dozens more to make up the loss.... but for independent owners customer relations will either make or break a shop!!!


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the input. As I said I wasn't complaining just trying to figure out what was normal. And for those who disagreed, had I needed tons of help I would have looked for a class but I just needed to know where to start on a charted pattern. I have never used one and it had several arrows labeled start. I thought it was an easy question.

The lady eating her lunch was so sweet and helpful. She is the only reason I would go back and the husband of the owner. 

And yes, I would ask the butcher for assistance. 

This store is the only one I know of anywhere near me.


----------



## MSchipper (Jun 24, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Actually, I would. And have asked. And have been given good ideas. Thanks L & B.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Yes. A relative of mine owned a meat shop and he certainly knew how to cook each cut and gave the information to anyone who asked.


Any butcher worth a grain of salt........knows how to cook every cut of meat.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


The store where I worked had a policy - if you spent money on either the yarn or the pattern from our store, and we weren't really busy trying to help twenty people at once  we would gladly help. BUT - if you bought neither yarn nor pattern, then we would charge a nominal fee for the "one on one" tutoring service. Later, when the ownership changed, we were more lax about the charge, unless you specifically booked the time, then it was considered a "one on one private lesson". But, we did make it clear to all others, whether they bought the "project" from us or not, that we were generally short staffed so we may need to do a sort of "hit and run" help - - we couldn't sit with the person, and watch and guide them - we sort of had to talk them through it, show something, then leave and come back...


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

That remark about meat at a grocery store was way off unless you meant ask the cashier as the head meat cutter there had better know his product or stay far far away from that store!!! I have worked in retail/customer service both as owner and employee on and off for 50 yrs and I say you should have been given the help or shop elsewhere in the future. I just traveled to Seattle from Florida and found a wonderful yarn shop while walking downtown. I told the shop clerk that I was traveling looking for a new yarn to use after browsing her store and found the project to do she suggested a yarn for me and then went to her computer and printed off a free Ravelry pattern that would compliment the yarn and me. She spent much more time that my local shops do with me and knows the chances are slim that I will ever get back there but I will certainly tell all I know of her. That is what you expect in customer service. Yes, a lot of Joann employees are crafters as well so it never hurts to ask you might learn something. I was looking for a fabric to make a victorian doll dress and the woman behind the cutting table was a retired bridal gown maker and she suggested another fabric which was much cheaper and easier to handle than what I was looking for. She was just working there for the social time she didn't need the money but her knowledge was a real asset to the store.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


I'll say this: I'd go back to the grocery store that gave me help on how to cook the meat. Good customer service in my opinion.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

When I find a LYS I like I let people know about it. Unfortunately today good customer service is getting harder to find. I live in an area that has several LYS in the area and you can bet I give my business to the one where people are friendly and helpful. I would drive 30 minutes rather than go to the shop 5 minutes away due to the way I was treated. The closer store closed last year . At one point I went to Yelp and there was not one 5 star review, I knew they were not going to be around for long. The people are why I frequent a LYS, I can get yarn cheaper, with a better selection online. I love to get packages almost as much as I love touching beautiful yarn. In this economy any specialty store needs to understand customers are their best asset.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> There is only one LYS near me. If you don't buy the pattern AND the yarn from them, they will not help you.


WELL - OUR LYS IS TOTALLY THE OPPOSITE........

It is the only LYS for 80 miles to the south, 80 miles to the north & 50-60 miles to the west (there is NO east - the ocean is in the way).....
AND they Help EVERYONE........ The Owner is wonderful, and ALL 12 Teachers are FANTASTIC & ALSO there are many wonderful regular customers who GREET you when you walk in....... specially if the teachers are currently busy.
COME VISIT ..... YOU WILL SEE WHAT A "GREAT LYS" is ALL ABOUT.......
Knit and Stitch Boutique, 7 Stone Street, Cocoa Village, Florida. http://www.knitandstitchboutique.com


----------



## jelliott (Apr 25, 2011)

I have seen my yarn store help people with problems with a sweater they purchased that wasn't hand knit. They are wonderful, so you end up buying as much as you can from them.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

I started chuckling when I read this response. I shopped for my meat (prior to being disabled) at a local market (had been with them for years). What impressed me about the butchers was that when I didn't know how to cook a specific cut of meat, they ALWAYS (each, if asked) would share recipe's of how best to cook that cut of meat. That is how I learned what cuts of meat to cook for my family! My local market meat butchers were GREAT!!! From the first day I moved into the area I live in, the market butchers were willing to educate the patrons.

Today, I certainly MISS not being able to cook for myself and my hubby our favorite recipe's.

So "Yes", in my case, I would expect my butcher to share how to cook a cut of meat. Not meant to criticize - just sharing!! This brought back some wonderful memories for me. LOL



Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Very, very true!



peacegoddess said:


> Well it comes down to some people want to help you become the best knitter possible and some do not care. Not the best way to develop a loyal customer. How sad for them.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

you are absolutely right - if you want to keep knitters happy and increase business, never turn a question away. I've seen some stay and be very successful but the ones who don't make customer needs their #1 priority, don't usually last long. good people and good merchants are everywhere - u just have to weed them out

shelia
nc


----------



## Kathygirl (Jun 3, 2013)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


bad customer service is right. I've been to a yarn store, and brought the pattern with me, just bought the yarn there, and she helped me without question!! That's ridiculous that the pattern wasn't bought there.....I would not buy yarn there is they weren't willing to help from now on....what nonsense!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


Every store is entitled to their own policy, of course, but . . . IMHO . . . good customer relations demand that you attempt to provide paying customers with any assistance they require. In in business class, a guest speaker was telling about taking his girlfriend on a date, when he needed to stop and inspect a bathroom remodel (subcontractor was supposed to be done). His girlfriend wasn't real keen on the idea, but was game. The man told her, he always wanted to make sure that every job was done well and on time, so the inspection needed to be done so the next subcontractor could start in the morning. There is more to the story, but the bottom line is . . . the bathroom remodel owner had an uncle who needed an office remodel. Guess who got the big office remodel job? The talk was closed with "You never know which small job is key to getting the big office remodel".

My paraphrasing of the idea is: You never know which act is going to the be act that gets you your big break. Whether it is to become a go-to yarn shop, a step up the ladder on your career, or just in encouraging someone who needed a little reinforcement.

Sorry, I guess I got a little philosophical. I think the yarn shop in question missed the boat.
Naomi


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe the members of staff at this shop are not knitters, they just work there. They would be reluctant to offer advice if they were not sure of the pattern themselves. However anyone receiving bad service in any shop is likely to spread the word and this LYS should be made aware that good customer service results in more happy customers. I think naming and shaming these LYSs may make the people working in them take notice and be more helpful in future.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

That's a super no-no in customer service! The problem could be that they didn't have someone well versed working that day. However, they should have at least listened or looked at the problem. :thumbdown:


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Good service would rate a referral - they were so helpful but bad service wouldn't rate a referral or one less new customer.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Publix meat department will give you cooking advice and even recipes. And my LYS gave me advice on a pattern purchased outside. I had purchase yarn from them.


----------



## Jepjohn (Nov 27, 2011)

My butcher will always give advice on how to cook his meat.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Joy M. I'm with you. Yes I would expect to get some advise on cooking the meat also, if I needed it. 
It seems like so many establishments, (not only yarn shops) act like they don't care if you are a return customer or not. 
I just hate to shop somewhere that the clerks don't know a thing about the stuff they are selling. 
Your little private stores, shops are usually the best.
I can't see that yarn shop being there in the future if they ellect not to personally help a customer.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with all of you. I live close to two yarn shops both are great for help. I try to support the shops. One is in a very high rent district. 

I knit with a group of ladies in a coffee shop, and we try to help each others. Sometime people will stop with a project that they are having a problem with and we will help them but we never see them again.

A small charge or an offer to paid the yarn shop would show 
good faith.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> WELL - OUR LYS IS TOTALLY THE OPPOSITE........
> .
> Knit and Stitch Boutique, 7 Stone Street, Cocoa Village, Florida.
> 
> Yes, after I had written about the store in Cohoes I remembered this one in Cocoa Village. One of the teachers sat with me and did Kitchener stitch on socks that were all the way down to the toe, certainly not yarn from that store, or pattern either. That is one of my favorite stores, because they are always so accommodating. And I do buy yarn there when I go.


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

yes and they usually have very good advice Kathy B


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


You bet I would! I am an accomplished cook- and the butchers at the stores where I shop are always ready to answer a question about the type of meat I buy-and usually will share a recipe. The butcher at Findlay's Market (a big farmer's market in downtown Cincinnati) not only provided me with recipe hints, when I told him I was going to use my homemade jerk sauce, he threw in a $6 bottle of their barbecue sauce for free. Shoot- when I compliment the chef at a restaurant, they often come out - and will answer my questions about the seasonings. They love the I have usually guessed!

As for the yarn stores, I don't go back to stores that don't have the time for their customers. We are the causal factor in their success or failure. Again, I live in Cincinnati- I have a multitude of options, so if you want my business, make me feel like I am appreciated for it.


----------



## LaKrett (Jul 1, 2012)

There are 3 yarn shops in my area, one has a great selection of yarn and patterns but is not helpful or overly friendly. I go to them as a last resort. I would rather order off the Internet. Customer service is key to a successful business.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Even in a chain supermarket the man who cuts the meat answered my question on how best to cook it.


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

I do not think that's right. My LYS owner and staff are always helpful. I have yarn and/or patterns in my stash purchased before I ever bought anything there and they have never refused to help. Whether they "know" a pattern or not is beside the point, there are so many out there! My LYS has me as a loyal customer because of their superior customer service, even though I may make the occasional purchase somewhere else and they know it. I am about to start a project, purchased pattern online, purchased yarn from LYS ($80+), and I KNOW they will help me if I get to "sticky" point as I work the project. Let's consider that one generally pays between $4 - $10 for a pattern but one spends considerably more on yarn. I would not patronize such a shop as yours and it would be their yarn sales loss.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Novasea said:


> If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


At the grocery stores where I shop, the clerks in the meat and fish department are delighted to tell me how to prepare what I purchase. However, if I asked them how to prepare something that I purchased at a different store, they might be reluctant to do that.

As for yarn and patterns, not all yarn and patterns are created the same. If I am helping someone with a crochet pattern and I disagree with some of the techniques in the pattern to the extent that I think the person is likely to be disappointed, then I give that information up front. Likewise with thread. If I think that the person might be disappointed with the drape or hand of what they are making due to the quality or characteristics of the thread, then I give that information up front.

Restaurants often have signs posted that they do not allow you to bring in food for consumption from outside. In those places, people who have special dietary needs contact the restaurant to explain so that the wait staff is aware, and often the patrons leave a slightly larger tip to compensate the wait staff appropriately.

As someone else commented, it's up to the consumer to know the skills of the person from whom they are seeking assistance. A person who works as a clerk doesn't necessarily have the expertise to help with a pattern, and it's entirely possible that some of them use the excuse that the store doesn't help with "outside" yarn and patterns, when the reality is that a particular clerk simply doesn't have the skill.

Arguments can be made about attracting customers, however what's not being said is that shops can always post signs that say that with each verifiable purchase from their store, they will give you x amount of time if you need help with your project. That is a more gentle way of referring customers to the point of purchase at the other store. My sense would be that a store would have an appointment book for help times so that a customer could get individual attention so as not to ignore the other customers (or individuals who are up to no good).


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

wyldwmn said:


> At the grocery stores where I shop, the clerks in the meat and fish department are delighted to tell me how to prepare what I purchase. However, if I asked them how to prepare something that I purchased at a different store, they might be reluctant to do that.
> 
> As for yarn and patterns, not all yarn and patterns are created the same. If I am helping someone with a crochet pattern and I disagree with some of the techniques in the pattern to the extent that I think the person is likely to be disappointed, then I give that information up front. Likewise with thread. If I think that the person might be disappointed with the drape or hand of what they are making due to the quality or characteristics of the thread, then I give that information up front.
> 
> ...


I shop out-of-state as well as my own state so going back to the original store is out of the question some times. If the individuals you refer to as those who are 'up to no good' are store customers who have a quick question that needs answering and they are known buyers at that shop - and the shop personnel can't be bothered, then if it were me, it would be a losing situation for them as they'd lose me for a customer. My LYS has regular classes as well as one-on-one for those who want to learn to knit or crochet which is totally different from someone needing a quick answer. Most of us aren't going to drive out of our way to go to a shop to ask a question and then leave without purchasing. And the shop owners know if they have those abusing their good nature and will find a polite way to dissuade them in future. Is the point of owning a shop the almighty dollar OR to make a nice living while sharing your gift with your customers and nurturing better knitters to keep the craft going? Trust me, I've been used and abused by those trying to steal my designs, my husbands wood working style, etc, back in the day when we were on the circuit. However, and there is always a however in life, when a painter who wanted to discuss oils or various mediums with me and had a question, I was so happy to share my love of painting and technique with them. There is a difference. I wanted them to excel.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Actually, many meat/fish markets do offer advice on the proper way to cook certain cuts/types, especially if one is unfamiliar with it. A simple question for guidance is not out of the question for a customer, IMHO. A tutorial is another question.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I would think $50 worth of yarn would be an ample amount of money spent to have a simple pattern question answered. What did they lose out on maybe $10 at the most for cost of pattern. Would be a sure way to lose my business.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> If the individuals you refer to as those who are 'up to no good' are store customers who have a quick question that needs answering and they are known buyers at that shop - and the shop personnel can't be bothered, then if it were me, it would be a losing situation for them as they'd lose me for a customer.


"Up to no good" is a reference to stealing and vandalism, and it does happen that one person distracts a clerk while another makes a five-finger-purchase, or that unsupervised children put mustaches and goatees on the pictures in books and magazines (or worse). In my opinion, a customer could think about whether it is good manners to descend on a shop to ask for advice without asking first and/or without making an appointment to be there when the best-skilled or most appropriately-skilled person is available. It seems logical to me that shop owners are knitters themselves who purchase from places far and wide, however, both sides (customers and shop owners) would be wise to think about clearly and respectfully communicating expectations rather than take an "all or nothing" stance with one another.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


YES....not only would I buy the meat from that store, but I have many times...asked them for suggestions on how to cook it. Each cut of meat has its cooking peculiarities, which are well known to those who know meat. Not being able to afford to buy filet minion is something that seems to be a problem for most people today...and having a quick explanation on how NOT to cook this rather expensive cut would be a reasonable expectation on the part of the buyer.

Lisa


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Wiremysoul you remind me of the way it used to be with sales people. Think your attitude is super and the best way in the world to promote repeat business.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


In my grocery store if you buy some meat that you are not familar with the store will give you suggested ways to cook it.
They even have free recipes for many items that are sold their.
So yes I would expect them to help me if needed.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

bonster said:


> Just curious as I do not shop on line. If you buy yarn or a pattern on line do you contact them for help with the pattern?


Yes you can contact the site and ususally they will help you


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> As an example, you probably don't expect project advice at a Joann's, even if you bought the yarn there. Just my opinion.
> This time, I'm on the LYS side.


Actually u can and do get advise from staff at JoAnn's. I've been there many a time when people have asked. Both my sisters worked there as well, and they needed to pass a test to show that they had knowledge of sewing and such for when people did ask.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

We have a group that meets weekly at the LYS near me. The owner has a policy " the fifteen minute rule". If it takes longer than 15 minutes, you need to have a private lesson for a fee. This is for patterns or yarns bought there or anywhere.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

I have just read 6 pages of this thread and have to add my opinion.

Nearly every comment has suggested that customer service rules the day on this subject, from your local yarn store to the meat department at YLBS or market. This is a beautiful case of the Rule of Seven philosophy. 

I own a small family-run business and at one time had five locations providing my service. Our company firmly believed in the Rule of Seven . That is, when you did your job well and provided good service to a client, that client told seven people. Those people told seven more people, and on and on. By the time some new clients came to us, we almost always had to tweak the story back to reality as the experience they had heard about had been so embellished. 

The same was true, pardon me, IS true when you lessen the quality of your service to a client, or even just make a simple mistake. They will tell seven people and those will tell seven people and after a while, the poor experience that is spread tends to get more and more exaggerated. 

See how that is happening here? So many nerves have been touched by one persons poor customer service experience. Many of us will take this conversation out of this site and into conversations over lunch with friends and a dozen other places. Companies mentioned on a site like this can be boosted or battered depending on something as simple as customer service.

The point here is (and pardon me for rambling on one of my favorite topics) that like it or not, agree with it or not, most people want to be treated like individuals and with courtesy and respect. Those yarn shops and other businesses that want to succeed and have succeeded understand this and figure out a way to solve the problem of providing free services in a way that impacts their business well. And, most seriously, like it or not, agree or disagree, successful companies know that the "edge" in competitive success boils down to the one person in your company who treats the client well or poorly. The book Who Moved My Cheese? explains this need to adapt very well. (I do not know how to add tags to underline book titles or make italics)

Our companys philosophy is C.A.R.E.: Commitment, Attention, Respect and Education. Looks like KPers believe in those values as well.

I love this site.
Hugs,
Maureen


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Yes. A relative of mine owned a meat shop and he certainly knew how to cook each cut and gave the information to anyone who asked.


The Hy-Vee deli meat department is more than willing to tell you or give you hints on cooking. My favorite person is Dennis when it comes to seafood. They are all always willing to help in anyway.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> The Hy-Vee deli meat department is more than willing to tell you or give you hints on cooking. My favorite person is Dennis when it comes to seafood. They are all always willing to help in anyway.


I rest my case.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

In a perfect world, we would find the pattern we want and the yarn we want in the same LYS, but as we all know, they cannot stock everything.

I had to knit a chemo cap and the recipient wanted a specific colorway. She also had a short list of yarns that she knew she could tolerate on her sensitive head. 

I had a simple short row pattern that would not detract from the yarn.

I went to 3 LYS (none of them particularly easy to find or close to me) and showed them the pattern and asked if they had the yarn or something close. None of them were interested in looking at the pattern or suggesting their own pattern, none had a suitable yarn. 

I did not need any help on this project, but if I had needed the help, what could I do? I could not buy the pattern nor the yarn from them.

How about the project you are working on from your stash? How about the pattern you started years ago and need help to finish? How about if there is no knitting group in your area that you can ask?

Everyone who goes into one of these shops with a question, even if the pattern or yarn did not come from there, is a potential future customer. They should be treated as a valuable commodity, not as an imposition.

I have a stash, and a stack of patterns I want to do. I have the money and am willing to buy from the LYS, but I want to use up some of what I have as well. I don't appreciate being treated as if I don't matter because I did not lay out $100 that day. BTW, I always try to buy SOMETHING when I go in, even if it is overpriced, just to support small businesses. $10 for double pointed needle caps is pretty bad.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

You said it all, Maureen. I would far rather have the sales person be honest with me and say "I dont know but why dont you try ....?" than have this negative flat denial of service. 

I have been known to leave the purchase on the counter if the sales person doesnt treat me with respect.

Madkiwi


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Excellent luvnknit! We all have our lives and problems and we each want to feel special and important. It's just human nature. I will NEVER knit as well as most of you, but I try my best and try to learn more each and every day. We all want to be where we feel comfortable and that they care we are there to serve us and our needs. There are several grocery stores in my area but one, Dierbergs, has the most courteous employees - always a smile, always a "how are you today," always a "thank you for shopping with us" - even from the sweet little man who brings in the carts. The other one has employees who you hear muttering and griping among themselves, few smiles. Guess where I shop? All stores have to consider theft, destruction of items, and some over-bearing customers. It's called the cost of doing business and each of us unfortunately pay for it in higher prices to cover their losses of merchandise and time. However, a greeting smile, caring attitude and being helpful will keep those customers coming in the doors.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Yes


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

luvnknit said:


> Our companys philosophy is C.A.R.E.: Commitment, Attention, Respect and Education.


In my opinion, common courtesy is as much a responsibility of the consumer as it is of the shop owner. Yarn shops tend, in my experience, to be small businesses, and it seems to me to be only common sense that a consumer who wants to build a long-term relationship with that shop take some responsibility for educating themself on the shop's policies and practices before just descending with expectations and then becoming angry if they think those expectations aren't being met, or aren't being met in the way that they think they should be met. For the betterment of the community, even, it may be that a shop owner would take steps to develop and continually improve policies if consumers would call ahead and give the shop owner time to "think it through." While having a plan for customer service is something that any business should have in place before it opens its door on the first day of business, there still remains the issue of how to communicate the policies clearly and respectfully to the shop's customers (or potential customers). I try to give my dollars to small business owners in my area, and have found that asking for information in a timely manner, and being open to respectful negotiation, serves in the long run more than just my own needs.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

My take on this stems back to the clerk's answer. Are the store employees only knowledgeable when presented with questions on select patterns? I believe the store has adopted this policy so that very little time is taken away from sales. As a matter of courtesy to the customer maybe questions could be held to one question. If it required a lengthy instructional answer then a class might be suggested.
As for the meat/butcher answer---I have received sound advice on how to cook a piece of meat from private store butchers and supermarket butchers alike.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like my LYS. I even asked if they would order me a particular yarn in a color they weren't carrying. NO. Are you kidding me?!? I was going to drop $75 for that yarn. Called a LYS in a nearby town to see if she had the yarn - no, but she would be more than happy to get it for me. Haven't shopped in my LYS since. Now make a 1 hour drive for yarn.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

soc said:


> I have a stash, and a stack of patterns I want to do. I have the money and am willing to buy from the LYS, but I want to use up some of what I have as well. I don't appreciate being treated as if I don't matter because I did not lay out $100 that day. BTW, I always try to buy SOMETHING when I go in, even if it is overpriced, just to support small businesses. $10 for double pointed needle caps is pretty bad.


On the other hand, is it fair to expect the LYS to be the local knitting library when the consumer hasn't taken the time to think through or create a plan for how and where they will seek assistance for the products they purchase? If my washing machine isn't working, I don't expect the repair person to spend time discussing the possible problems it may have without payment for their time. When I have a question about my car, I pay a fee that will be deducted from the final charges should my car need work.

What it comes down to is communication and planning on behalf of both the consumer and the LYS owner. There's nothing wrong with a LYS providing a small flyer (and having one posted in the store) clarifying its policies for assistance with projects, whether those policies differ if the pattern and supplies were purchased elsewhere or not, and whether the store provides a "drop in" or "call in" time each week for anyone who needs help with any project, and whether it provides private time for a fee.

I don't see that a LYS owner should bear all of the burden of a world in which knitters make purchases from a wide variety of sources and yet seek help from the one that is geographically convenient (for the consumer).


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Maureen, call me old fashioned but this is the only way to run and business, I applaud you and your family. Have worked retail off and on and most of my office positions entailed customer contact, providing good customer service is so easy, at least I found it to be so.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Susabella said:


> We have a group that meets weekly at the LYS near me. The owner has a policy " the fifteen minute rule". If it takes longer than 15 minutes, you need to have a private lesson for a fee. This is for patterns or yarns bought there or anywhere.


That seems fair to me. Anything more than 15 minutes is not a "quick question" it is a lesson.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

wiremysoul said:


> I agree with everyone else so far. If they want you to be a repeat customer they should answer your questions no matter whether you bought the pattern or product there or not!
> 
> I'm the yarn lady at our small, local fibre arts store (the only LYS within 2 hours drive) and I would help anyone who comes into the shop no matter if they spend any money or not. We have some patterns on the shelf but if they buy the yarn at our store I'll even help them find a free pattern on Ravelry and print it off for them. I feel that a LYS should be a place to foster community, not just make money. Am I right?


Wish I lived near your store! What a giving heart you have.


----------



## Miss Buns (Jul 31, 2013)

This is just my opinion, but I find that customer service in this country has gone down the tubes in whatever category you choose! People, especially younger people, just don't care to go that extra mile to give a hand when it is part of their job. I find that on occasion if I'm speaking to a person from another country that they are more than glad to help, and if they don't know the answer will try to get someone on the line who can. And even more frustrating is when you are speaking to someone who has a very heavy accent that you just can't seem to understand. I seem to be very appreciative of someone's help even if English is difficult for them to get across. Just my opinion.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Now that we have the internet, the only real thing a local store has to offer is service. They may not have to do it, but common sense dictates that they should. If they don't know the answers, that's fine; but to have a policy of being unhelpful is counter productive and just plain dumb.

And yes, I do expect the butcher to answer a question if he can.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Miss Buns said:


> People, especially younger people, just don't care to go that extra mile to give a hand when it is part of their job.


Rather than just looking to the people, especially young people, don't you have to also look to those who did (or didin't) teach them these things?

The thing is that as times change, not everyone takes time to take their own inventory and figure out what personal changes would enhance their own lives and the lives of their community community members, including local shop owners. It's very easy to become angry when expectations aren't met. It's a lot more challenging to take inventory of your own expectations on an ongoing basis to make sure that those expectations are reasonable.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Mt LYS always offers assistance even when the pattern is not bought from them. Most of my patterns are from the internet.
That service is terrible.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


I worked in a local yarn shop some years ago. One day when I went in the boss gave me a piece of knitting. She said that someone had brought it in with a problem and she wanted me to see if I could find the cause and the person would be back. After about four hours I figured out what was wrong. We had never seen the person before and never saw her again as far as I know. But there was the potential of business from the person when she came back, so it still seems worth it to me.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

gina said:


> Now that we have the internet,...
> And yes, I do expect the butcher to answer a question if he can.


Would you visit your butcher and ask how to prepare the meat that you purchased on the Internet?


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I would think that if you purchased $50 worth of yarn, they would be happy to at least look at the pattern with you and explain if they could. If you bought the yarn and pattern elsewhere, then you should pay for their services.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> Would you visit your butcher and ask how to prepare the meat that you purchased on the Internet?


Why not if you are spending quite a bit with him at the time.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Perhaps it's my age but I grew up in times where the customer was always right, accommodating customers needs were handled, and being courteous to customers was the norm. Of course, the customer should be courteous in return and not expect to not give payment for service - that being said, big box stores may be able to get away with less-than-pleasant attitudes toward their customers but small businesses can't afford to anger or not be accommodating. As I said, they have overhead added to each product or service they offer to cover those that need assistance. The more knowledge they impart to us, the more of their product we buy. No brainer - and no appointment for a simple question!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Your experience is far worse than mine! I asked for info on a pattern and she charged me $10.00. Never went back to that store.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree with you Rio 100%


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

wyldwmn said:


> In my opinion, common courtesy is as much a responsibility of the consumer as it is of the shop owner. Yarn shops tend, in my experience, to be small businesses, and it seems to me to be only common sense that a consumer who wants to build a long-term relationship with that shop take some responsibility for educating themself on the shop's policies and practices before just descending with expectations and then becoming angry if they think those expectations aren't being met, or aren't being met in the way that they think they should be met. For the betterment of the community, even, it may be that a shop owner would take steps to develop and continually improve policies if consumers would call ahead and give the shop owner time to "think it through."  While having a plan for customer service is something that any business should have in place before it opens its door on the first day of business, there still remains the issue of how to communicate the policies clearly and respectfully to the shop's customers (or potential customers). I try to give my dollars to small business owners in my area, and have found that asking for information in a timely manner, and being open to respectful negotiation, serves in the long run more than just my own needs.


Absolutely, 100% correct. Courtesy is not a one-way street. This is a very good post. You are the ideal customer/client, wildwmn.

Unfortunately, when dealing with the general public, you run into all levels on the courtesy spectrum....from extremely nice to just plain horrible. But, when you are in business and you have the internet as one of your competitors, you have to have an edge. Bottom line, you have to put on a welcoming smile, even to the most contrary, demanding curmudgeons. I have actually turned some of those meanies around using that proverbial bit of honey to help them see they can get what they want exemplifying a little decorum. It doesn't always work, but you cannot be pleasing to everyone all the time. In other words, win some, lose some. But business is demanding. You HAVE to think about the dollar.....to pay for the lights, the employees, demands of government, etc. So, the ultimate job of courtesy, help, teaching and all that is on the shop-owner, or the buyer goes somewhere else.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

mjs said:


> Why not if you are spending quite a bit with him at the time.


And if you are not making purchases from him (or her) at the time, would you just walk in and ask him (or her) to provide you with advice on how to cook the Internet meat?

I don't think the initial question in this thread was about asking for advice on something that was not locally purchased and included with local purchases--my recollection is that it was about asking for advice on goods not purchased at the local shop. There is a difference.

There are numerous pieces to this puzzle--it's not "just" about customer service gone wrong, the bad side of the younger generation, snotty shops and/or employees...it's also about the consumer being thoughtful and mindful of the best way to support local businesses, and it's about local businesses making their policies and practices known to customers in a supportive and respectful manner, so a to not be taken advantage of by those consumers who fail to plan appropriately.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> And if you are not making purchases from him (or her) at the time, would you just walk in and ask him (or her) to provide you with advice on how to cook the Internet meat?
> 
> I don't think the initial question in this thread was about asking for advice on something that was not locally purchased and included with local purchases--my recollection is that it was about asking for advice on goods not purchased at the local shop. There is a difference.
> 
> There are numerous pieces to this puzzle--it's not "just" about customer service gone wrong, the bad side of the younger generation, snotty shops and/or employees...it's also about the consumer being thoughtful and mindful of the best way to support local businesses, and it's about local businesses making their policies and practices known to customers in a supportive and respectful manner, so a to not be taken advantage of by those consumers who fail to plan appropriately.


If I'm remembering correctly the question was about a pattern being used to knit the yarn bought at the shop.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


Find another LYS that works with her customers. Any LYS has
been willing to help me with a pattern as long as the yarn has been purchased from them. I don't think they would assist me if I only purchased the pattern but purchased the yarn elsewhere. These store owners give other LYS a bad name.
I fully understand if help isn't offered if yarn isn't purchased (which is more expensive than a pattern). When LYS offer Open Knitting (sit and knit free), they expect that knitters will be knitting with yarns purchased at their store. I support my LYS and expect them to support me when I have a question or problem. It's a two-way street.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Even in our large grocery stores you can get assistance in how to cook your meat so I have to disagree with what you have said. It doesn't hurt to help someone even if they haven't purchased both yarn and pattern from them. If they look and are unable to figure it out as it isn't their pattern at least they have tried. Good customer service but better yet just being a nice person.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Yup... my butcher always provides cooking instructions whenever I ask. It ensures a perfectly cooked piece of meat and a repeat customer every time.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I posted earlier and was really surprised by some of the responses. Maybe I'm spoiled, but the way I see it with the discounts online stores can give customers, I would think that LYS would try and build good will. I get that dropping something off to be fixed and leaving it tacky, but if I come into to ask how to do a stitch or what an abbreviation means, unless they're super busy, the five minutes to take care a potentially new customer is worth it's weight in gold. The ladies at my LYS even print off patterns that they think I might like and have a folder for me to check when I come in.
And by the way, both my local meat market and grocery store willing give cooking advice as well as quick recipes for free.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> On the other hand, is it fair to expect the LYS to be the local knitting library when the consumer hasn't taken the time to think through or create a plan for how and where they will seek assistance for the products they purchase? If my washing machine isn't working, I don't expect the repair person to spend time discussing the possible problems it may have without payment for their time. When I have a question about my car, I pay a fee that will be deducted from the final charges should my car need work.
> 
> What it comes down to is communication and planning on behalf of both the consumer and the LYS owner. There's nothing wrong with a LYS providing a small flyer (and having one posted in the store) clarifying its policies for assistance with projects, whether those policies differ if the pattern and supplies were purchased elsewhere or not, and whether the store provides a "drop in" or "call in" time each week for anyone who needs help with any project, and whether it provides private time for a fee.
> 
> I don't see that a LYS owner should bear all of the burden of a world in which knitters make purchases from a wide variety of sources and yet seek help from the one that is geographically convenient (for the consumer).


I did not ask for the LYS to provide everything I needed or provide advice on a WIP, or even advice for the project I wanted to start. My "pattern" was a cast on x stitches and short row every x number of rows. Not a "pattern" that you purchase, really more of an exercise. I went prepared to purchase something that I needed for a specific project. They did not have a suitable colorway, or a similar yarn. None of the 3 LYS list the product lines they carry on a website, I have to drive over there during their limited hours of operation, and they are not just around the corner. I DID purchase something anyway at all 3 places. There were not any other customers waiting, in fact I was the only customer there. Most of my stash is gifts from friends or leftovers from other projects. I do not purchase indiscriminately and I stated that I was ready to purchase if they had a suitable yarn.

We should not quote pieces of messages out of context.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


Terrible Attitude no matter where you bought the pattern and/or yarn!!!! If they want returning customers they'd better change their attitude very quickly! I don't know if I'd ever go back there again, and would even consider getting a refund for the yarn if possible, just to make my point! :thumbdown:


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

kikifields said:


> Sounds like my LYS. I even asked if they would order me a particular yarn in a color they weren't carrying. NO. Are you kidding me?!? I was going to drop $75 for that yarn. Called a LYS in a nearby town to see if she had the yarn - no, but she would be more than happy to get it for me. Haven't shopped in my LYS since. Now make a 1 hour drive for yarn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> Would you visit your butcher and ask how to prepare the meat that you purchased on the Internet?


Now you're just being silly, but I'm sure if i just asked him a general question about a cut of meat, he would help.

The OP bought the yarn there, just not the pattern, an insignificant thing to lose to a customer who is spending $50.00 on this visit. A sensible owner would want that customer to come and shop there again.

The thread will go on, but you and I are done.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow. Maybe I've just been lucky, but I have never ever had a yarn store employee act that way whether I bought anything or not. Most just enjoy helping other knitters any way they can. Hmmmm.... Someone needed an attitude adjustment.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

gina said:


> Now you're just being silly, but I'm sure if i just asked him a general question about a cut of meat, he would help.
> 
> The OP bought the yarn there, just not the pattern, an insignificant thing to lose to a customer who is spending $50.00 on this visit. A sensible owner would want that customer to come and shop there again.
> 
> The thread will go on, but you and I are done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


do you have a knitting group in the area?


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


WTF-what sort of answer is that???????????


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

While in a LYS, Joanne's, or even the yarn department at any store, I am frequently asked questions by people who are costumers. It is quit obvious from the way I am dressed that I am not an employee. I have never been rude to anyone asking my help. I am happy to share any knowledge I have if a person needs help, even people I don't know. Why anyone would be rude to another person, especially a LYS employee, is beyond my comprehension. If that happened at my LYS, I would ask to talk to the owner/manager to let them know what happened. After all, it is their business and they have the right to know if an employee is doing them a disservice regardless of what they are paid. If I received an apology from the owner/manager then I would continue to shop there. However, if I received no positive action, the that would be the end of that store.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

The person was at the store anyway, and if she wasn't busy with other customers, I would think she would be happy to take a look at the pattern for you. Especially after you spent $50!!!!!!


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Yes. In fact my local grocery store meat dept people will tell me how to cook or grill an $8 piece of meat. This is a chain store (not a big box store) that could feel they are selling and don't have to do personal customer service. But they do and I really appreciate them.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

luvnknit said:


> ...you cannot be pleasing to everyone all the time...You HAVE to think about the dollar.....to pay for the lights, the employees, demands of government, etc. So, the ultimate job of courtesy, help, teaching and all that is on the shop-owner, or the buyer goes somewhere else.


I agree. And this is why I feel strongly that consumers have a responsibility to their local business beyond just spending money at those establishments. If I want a local business to grow, it's not enough to throw a few dollars their way--it's my responsibility to have the kind of communication skills that will help me to give honest and positive feedback, and to make suggestions or enter into negotiations in a nonjudgmental, unconditional manner. Some people complain about the effects of big box stores on the community, and that the employees of big box stores are uncaring, snotty, and rude. Well, let's turn that around and ask those same consumers what *their* training has been as a consumer, or if their opinion is that they have the right to ask whatever they want of a local business and get it, no matter the impact on that local business. There can be a lot of reasons why a small business will not accept a special order for a product, and to assume that it is because the business' owner and employees are simply being snotty is short-sighted and probably more rude than than what the consumer may only be imagining is the rude behavior of the store personnel. I have to wonder how many businesses struggle to stay afloat while tolerating consumers who descend upon the store with a demanding attitude of entitlement, and what stories they could tell about those situations.

Wanting to experience good customer service from a local business is one thing. Throwing a consumer tantrum because you don't get what you want when you don't bother to get all of the information is quite another. It's far better to have a calm and respectful conversation with a business owner who doesn't choose to do a special order, than to simply get your panties in a knot around your own neck and start spreading nasty stories. If you choose to have a conversation, you may learn about something with which you can help in such a way as to help the business owner, the community at large, and of course your own self.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Actually, yes, I would!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

wyldwmn said:


> I agree.
> 
> Wanting to experience good customer service from a local business is one thing. Throwing a consumer tantrum because you don't get what you want when you don't bother to get all of the information is quite another. It's far better to have a calm and respectful conversation with a business owner who doesn't choose to do a special order, than to simply get your panties in a knot around your own neck and start spreading nasty stories. If you choose to have a conversation, you may learn about something with which you can help in such a way as to help the business owner, the community at large, and of course your own self.


Who's throwing a tantrum? I have no idea where you got that idea. I'm always respectful and polite. I guess things are different on Planet Chocolate. Here in Missouri we're known for our friendliness and helpfulness. But then we're the 'Show Me State' - we appreciate kindness and show it in return.


----------



## terrica37 (Nov 1, 2012)

yes...I have developed very good rapport with my local butcher. Particularly when I was a young newly-wed and knew nothing about cooking. 
People who shop at mega-stores don't expect much help, but sometimes, even then, there are friendly, interested sales clerks.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Yes.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

wyldwmn said:


> I agree. And this is why I feel strongly that consumers have a responsibility to their local business beyond just spending money at those establishments. If I want a local business to grow, it's not enough to throw a few dollars their way--it's my responsibility to have the kind of communication skills that will help me to give honest and positive feedback, and to make suggestions or enter into negotiations in a nonjudgmental, unconditional manner. Some people complain about the effects of big box stores on the community, and that the employees of big box stores are uncaring, snotty, and rude. Well, let's turn that around and ask those same consumers what *their* training has been as a consumer, or if their opinion is that they have the right to ask whatever they want of a local business and get it, no matter the impact on that local business. There can be a lot of reasons why a small business will not accept a special order for a product, and to assume that it is because the business' owner and employees are simply being snotty is short-sighted and probably more rude than than what the consumer may only be imagining is the rude behavior of the store personnel. I have to wonder how many businesses struggle to stay afloat while tolerating consumers who descend upon the store with a demanding attitude of entitlement, and what stories they could tell about those situations.
> 
> Wanting to experience good customer service from a local business is one thing. Throwing a consumer tantrum because you don't get what you want when you don't bother to get all of the information is quite another. It's far better to have a calm and respectful conversation with a business owner who doesn't choose to do a special order, than to simply get your panties in a knot around your own neck and start spreading nasty stories. If you choose to have a conversation, you may learn about something with which you can help in such a way as to help the business owner, the community at large, and of course your own self.


I think this is pretty much accurate.

Luckily for me, and most of my business friends, the really rude and ungracious customers/clients of whom you may be referring are often rare. A good business owner/operator/salesperson needs the ability to diffuse a situation before it gets out of hand. Then you get a LOT fewer grudges. A good answer tactfully put satisfies the majority of people. It's all in the delivery. Had lanyb been treated a bit more kindly, this topic would not be going on for so many pages. (But then, wildwmn and I wouldn't be exchanging thoughts on this subject so passionately) :lol:

Your comments about the consumer's responsibility to show respect are spot on. But of course, respect is taught first at home. And THAT opens a completely new topic!!


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

This thread has really blown up. I'm shocked at how many people think it's all right for a small businesses to not help customers or potential customers. Even if I hadn't bought the yarn at the store, but had a question, I would expect some level of assistance for free. If they were busy, of course I understand, but if there's a lull, why not. A local store has a policy of charging $10.00 per question. I got to the LYSs for assistance and they're the stores that get my money!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> The store where I worked had a policy - if you spent money on either the yarn or the pattern from our store, and we weren't really busy trying to help twenty people at once  we would gladly help. BUT - if you bought neither yarn nor pattern, then we would charge a nominal fee for the "one on one" tutoring service. Later, when the ownership changed, we were more lax about the charge, unless you specifically booked the time, then it was considered a "one on one private lesson". But, we did make it clear to all others, whether they bought the "project" from us or not, that we were generally short staffed so we may need to do a sort of "hit and run" help - - we couldn't sit with the person, and watch and guide them - we sort of had to talk them through it, show something, then leave and come back...


This is very much how the LYS here does, and it works for me. I buy anything there I can, including my Addi Clicks, other knitting notions, and only rarely yarn because I shop online for that. When I needed help on a sweater and the yarn was so obviously from Walmart, the owner helped sweetly the first time at no charge. The second time I knew it was going to take more time and made an appointment for an hour at $10.00. The third time though she still took a good deal of time she refused payment. If I could afford her yarns, I'd never buy anywhere else!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

flamingo said:


> This thread has really blown up. I'm shocked at how many people think it's all right for a small businesses to not help customers or potential customers. Even if I hadn't bought the yarn at the store, but had a question, I would expect some level of assistance for free. If they were busy, of course I understand, but if there's a lull, why not. A local store has a policy of charging $10.00 per question. I got to the LYSs for assistance and they're the stores that get my money!


You are so right on all counts! We are thinking, intelligent adults here and we are expressing our opinions and answers to the original question. The general consensus seems that good business requires providing assistance which then generates more good business relationships, and therefore more sales. That seems so simple. The original questioner did NOT appear to be rude or demanding, so the post that seemed to infer that was quite inappropriate.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

While I have not had time to read 11 pages and may be repeating someone else --I think you should be able to expect help in a LYS provided you purchased at least part of the project there, but we don't know what may have happened that caused such a rule. There may have been an incident before where an employee gave info that was wrong or misunderstood, causing a problem. Not all yarn is easily frogged without damage, or the customer may have caused an uproar in the store about having to re-knit. So the owner now has a rule not allowing help if it isn't a pattern they sold. It might be helpful, before you cross them off your shopping list, to speak to the manager/owner as to why this policy exists.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow I read 12 pages of comments. It really comes down to how do you want to be treated. My mother taught me to treat people the way I would like to be treated. Some folks say I am too nice.
I recently made a trip (120 miles round trip) to 1 of the 2 lys in our larger city. The saleslady was helpful, but she kept showing me hanks of yarn that were more than I wanted to spend, as well as being the wrong weight for my slipper pattern. I finally settled on 3 skeins of Cascade 220 at 11.00 each.
(Webbs has it for 8) I made mention of My vision problems, but said I was crocheting. And she commented that I must be doing okay for myself since I was crocheting, I told her I knit ,too. That I was working on selling my crochet patterns on Craftsy. And I mentioned KP .I gave her the address and told her about my free patterns posted here.I told her to tell her clients. I don't think she will.Since it was a crochet pattern I was doing and not a knit one, and the fact I didn't splurge on a 20.00 dollar skein of yarn x3, I got the impression it wouldn't happen. I tried.This was my 1st time there. I'm not sure I will go back.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

I used to frequent my LYS (well not so local-15 mins drive) the Wool Inn Penrith NSW Australia up until last year when I was given some yarn as a gift and was wanting to get some advice on how to make my FIRST pair of socks. I was trying for a good 30 mins to catch the serving person's eye and when I did it seemed to me that I was interrupting her day, she was so grumpy! I ended up looking up the website and put a complaint in and it was answered by one of the owners Anita who apologized profusely and said that the person had only been in the store for 12 mths and that she would speak to her and to be sure and come back. You know as the saying goes "once bitten twice shy" I have never been back! I used to spend hundreds of dollars per year in the shop (as they had the best yarns) and if I wanted a neck band done I used to take it there, not anymore, and I had been going there for around 5 years and this one person made me feel so bad I never went back and it is a shame as I liked nothing better than to go there. Other Aussie KPers know the store I am talking about and it is a great shop. Make me feel bad ONCE not TWICE! I have now found a LYS a bit closer to me and there is always a smile for me and a helping hand.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

shockey said:


> I used to frequent my LYS (well not so local-15 mins drive) the Wool Inn Penrith NSW Australia up until last year when I was given some yarn as a gift and was wanting to get some advice on how to make my FIRST pair of socks. I was trying for a good 30 mins to catch the serving person's eye and when I did it seemed to me that I was interrupting her day, she was so grumpy! I ended up looking up the website and put a complaint in and it was answered by one of the owners Anita who apologized profusely and said that the person had only been in the store for 12 mths and that she would speak to her and to be sure and come back. You know as the saying goes "once bitten twice shy" I have never been back! I used to spend hundreds of dollars per year in the shop (as they had the best yarns) and if I wanted a neck band done I used to take it there, not anymore, and I had been going there for around 5 years and this one person made me feel so bad I never went back and it is a shame as I liked nothing better than to go there. Other Aussie KPers know the store I am talking about and it is a great shop. Make me feel bad ONCE not TWICE! I have now found a LYS a bit closer to me and there is always a smile for me and a helping hand.


You were quite right in making the complaint! Too often I don't feel like taking the trouble and simply don't return to that establishment. Your way is much best even though you never went back, at least the owner knew she had a problem. You're lucky to have another one to do business with. Keep telling them how much you appreciate their kind of service and they'll continue to provide it! :thumbup:


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Most definetly yes! My local grocery stores meat dept is very knowedgeble in that area, and I would expect no less.


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Why couldn't someone help someone just because its a nice thing to do?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree. When I shop I expect the personnel to know their product and answer a couple of questions regarding their product. At my first time at my LYS I was browsing books and magazines while my friend was buying yarn. When they were finished I asked the owner if a yarn I particularly liked was OK for the magazine pattern I had picked out. She took the time to look at it, tell me it was, and wind two of the hanks for me saying that if I didn't need it all I could return the unused hanks as long as it wasn't wound. So with her interest and help I bought a magazine, 4 expensive hanks of yarn and needles and knew she would work with me for yarn return. The personal help was appreciated and I thanked her for all her assistance - I was happy and she was too making a good sale. When I went there a couple of weeks later with a project not on her needles and not with that yarn asking for help explaining I was trying to get my stitches perfected before starting with her yarn but was stuck on a pattern she graciously helped me and I was so thankful - and yes I bought markers and more needles from her. That just seems like a normal small shop experience one should have. The funniest was when I asked on my first visit that I'd read a pattern that called for a reverse single crocheted edging which I had to learn to do and asked why a reverse instead of a regular single crochet. She looked at me and grinned and said, "because it looks better." She then took me back to a table and said this is how it looks - and without me asking she did both on an edge of a knitted piece she was doing. She was kind and helpful and I was thankful and made purchases.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

luvnknit said:


> Your comments about the consumer's responsibility to show respect are spot on. But of course, respect is taught first at home. And THAT opens a completely new topic!!


I agree a consumer has the responsibility to show respect but that responsibility also falls on the business person/shop owner/whoever. Respect gets respect, rudeness gets rudeness.


----------



## cayennered (Sep 19, 2011)

With the demise of so many LYS's, it's hard for me to understand the attitude of employees at some of the shops that are still in existence. Every store, large and small, need to provide the best service possible if they want to grow and retain their customer base. The better the service the better the chance of a return customer. I was in a shop lately (we're new to the area) and a group of ladies were knitting around the table ......chatting happily with the clerk, but I was totally ignored. I looked at patterns, yarn, buttons.....but was never asked if I needed help. I felt like I had interrupted their party and finally left. I was interested in a set of hiya hiya needles so,I went back a few days later and the owner was there. 
She was very professional, showed me the shop and the yarns,etc. and 
gave me a totally different feeling about the shop. 
Seemed to me that the owner had not given guidance to her employee on how to greet and help customers. Customer service and good product is what brings customers back, and owners need to instruct their employees on how they want customers treated.


----------



## cayennered (Sep 19, 2011)

With the demise of so many LYS's, it's hard for me to understand the attitude of employees at some of the shops that are still in existence. Every store, large and small, need to provide the best service possible if they want to grow and retain their customer base. The better the service the better the chance of a return customer. I was in a shop lately (we're new to the area) and a group of ladies were knitting around the table ......chatting happily with the clerk, but I was totally ignored. I looked at patterns, yarn, buttons.....but was never asked if I needed help. I felt like I had interrupted their party and finally left. I was interested in a set of hiya hiya needles so,I went back a few days later and the owner was there. 
She was very professional, showed me the shop and the yarns,etc. and 
gave me a totally different feeling about the shop. 
Seemed to me that the owner had not given guidance to her employee on how to greet and help customers. Customer service and good product is what brings customers back, and owners need to instruct their employees on how they want customers treated.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

RedQueen said:


> I agree a consumer has the responsibility to show respect but that responsibility also falls on the business person/shop owner/whoever. Respect gets respect, rudeness gets rudeness.


What about rudeness gets a response that results in the dismantling or interruption of the negative cycle?


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

cayennered said:


> I was in a shop lately (we're new to the area) and a group of ladies were knitting around the table ......chatting happily with the clerk, but I was totally ignored...
> 
> Seemed to me that the owner had not given guidance to her employee on how to greet and help customers.


And the employee who was leading that group did not give a model of how to welcome others to the group or the store. The employee would have been a better role model for all of the people in that group had she interrupted in order to welcome you and assist you. That is what is called responding in such a way as to interrupt a negative cycle.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Well, yes, if I asked, and when I purchase something new-to-me at a hardware store (or Home Depot-type big store) I frequently ask them questions about the use of it and they answer questions. It just depends upon whether or not they want to be known as a customer service oriented establishment.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


I used to be the manager of the Yarn Department at Michaels. My boss didn't want us to help anyone, not even if they bought all their supplies there. I would help anyway and I always got called in for it. After 6 years I couldn't stand my boss and his attitude toward our customers any longer! He used to say that the women that came into our store were rich spoiled women that had nothing to do. He was such a tool! One lady came in with a finished afghan that she didn't know how to take off of the needles. I have no problem helping everyone and I could still do all my work. After I quit, the employees that stayed there have told me that my customers ask about me all the time. I feel sorry for them because there is no one to help them at that store.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

When you go to any type of specialty shop, customers can reasonably expect the shop staff to be knowledgeable and helpful about the products they sell. 

I think the original poster had every reason to feel puzzled or even miffed about the service she received at the yarn shop.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

knitnshirl said:


> When you go to any type of specialty shop, customers can reasonably expect the shop staff to be knowledgeable and helpful about the products they sell.
> 
> I think the original poster had every reason to feel puzzled or even miffed about the service she received at the yarn shop.


So true!


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well yes I would. I ask ky butcher all the what would be the best way to cook the certain cut that I bought and hr is more then happy to help. 

Ree.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Beatlesfan said:


> I used to be the manager of the Yarn Department at Michaels. My boss didn't want us to help anyone, not even if they bought all their supplies there. I would help anyway and I always got called in for it. After 6 years I couldn't stand my boss and his attitude toward our customers any longer! He used to say that the women that came into our store were rich spoiled women that had nothing to do. He was such a tool! One lady came in with a finished afghan that she didn't know how to take off of the needles. I have no problem helping everyone and I could still do all my work. After I quit, the employees that stayed there have told me that my customers ask about me all the time. I feel sorry for them because there is no one to help them at that store.


You're a good, honest, decent, productive person. I've known people who had the attitude that your manager had. Their philosophy was do others before they do you. How can they live with themselves? What unhappy souls they must be because you get back that which you put out. You did. :thumbup:


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, I would. The first time I bought lamb (I'd never had it before and was going to try it for an Easter dinner), I asked the butcher how to cook it, and if he knew of any traditional side dishes. He was happy to help me. My dog (sharpei and lab) was equally happy to eat it too. Good thing I made a ham too!

Also, if you had bought the yarn on line, you may have saved a LOT of money. The only purpose of a lys I can see is there IS assistance. Gosh, the longer I think about this, the more it upsets me, and I can't afford to shop at a lys. To think they would treat you that way...


Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Carol, sometimes I think it must be wonderful to be you. You make a difference in people's lives, and even though it may be in inconvenience for you (at least) from time to time, so many will never forget you (like me!) I can actually call myself a knitter now. Maybe not a good knitter, or one I would consider experienced, but a knitter. I'm proud of that. I hope you are too. Thank you so much.


Carol J. said:


> I owned a yarn shop and worked in one for many years, I did not like it when people brought cheap yarn and patterns from KMart or other stores, but I always helped them and pointed out how much nicer the product would be done with my yarn. Some offered to pay for help, others expected it for free. You know, talk is cheap, so they thought. I had the words:
> Get your yarn where you get your help, as my logo and in my ads. But I helped everyone who came in. Sold the shop in 1988 but people still call or come to my house for help at least one a week.
> 
> Carol J.


----------



## Angora (Sep 10, 2012)

I was a great customer at a LYS. They were nice at first until business improved. I was the first customer with her largest sale $300. I went back to the store often. As business improved, I became less important. I Spent a LOT of Money there, hard earned money. I soon became one of the older women that really didn't fit in the younger crowd. I over heard several employees make a remark "Oh no, here comes Mrs. XXXX." And they all looked quite ill. I looked at them as stated was that also said about me also. After they regained their sweet self again and quit stuttering insured that that wasn't how they felt about me. Then they begin to tell me about her. Didn't set well with me that they even said unkind things about her. I told them that she spent a lot of money in there and so did I, and I guessed they really didn't need us any more since they were doing so well. We have never been back. She is one of the best knitters I have ever seen. Knits several garments a week. She is so sweet and helpful to anybody that needed her. My respect stayed with her. So rude. And I told them how I felt. No way to do business. Future business is in the Servive. Yarn sales will come 10 folds over.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Did you ever go to your HRD department and find out the policies for Michaels? I would think that the home office would not be too happy to hear that a manager did not want to provide customer service. Why would he be in that position?


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

freesia792 said:


> Yes, I would. The first time I bought lamb (I'd never had it before and was going to try it for an Easter dinner), I asked the butcher how to cook it, and if he knew of any traditional side dishes. He was happy to help me. My dog (sharpei and lab) was equally happy to eat it too. Good thing I made a ham too!
> 
> Also, if you had bought the yarn on line, you may have saved a LOT of money. The only purpose of a lys I can see is there IS assistance. Gosh, the longer I think about this, the more it upsets me, and I can't afford to shop at a lys. To think they would treat you that way...


I LOVE your avatar! I chuckle every time I see it.


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

Bet you didn't expect this discussion when you posted, did you?  I hope you have filtered out all the extra comments and come to the majority opinion that you are in the right to expect help with general questions when you purchase from LYSs. Some people just should not be in retail. You go girl!!!


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Nancyn said:


> Did you ever go to your HRD department and find out the policies for Michaels? I would think that the home office would not be too happy to hear that a manager did not want to provide customer service. Why would he be in that position?


Are you kidding me? Michaels HRD doesn't care either. The district manager is worse than the store manager. All they care about is making money. They don't care about the customers. Believe me, I worked there for 6 years and I watched and listened and read all the email from corporate. You would be appalled at the disdain they feel for the customers that make them rich! I accidentally found out that I had won a contest from one of the yarn companies for selling the most yarn and getting the most positive reports from customers and no one mentioned it to me. I had won a $150 visa card and my boss kept it. When I mentioned it to him, he said that he kept it to buy all of us a big lunch to celebrate. He never did, he just kept the money and never mentioned it again. I would have never found out if I had not read the interoffice memo. Another time, Lion Brand decided to give customers a really nice knitting bag with a $10 purchase of yarn. My boss did not let me give them away. He threw out the bags in the dumpster in the back of the store! I don't understand that company! They still make money though so it doesn't matter I guess. I would never buy anything from them again!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Beatlesfan said:


> Are you kidding me?... They don't care about the customers. ..


I heard that Michael Moore's next documentary is about big corporate craft stores. ;-} ;-} ;-}


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Any respectable LYS would help you--its good customer care--the better you treat a customer, the more likely you are to go back and spend money--and send more customers.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

wyldwmn said:


> What about rudeness gets a response that results in the dismantling or interruption of the negative cycle?


Excellent if it works. Sadly it doesn't all that often.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Gee Flamingo I guess it was good I left Maine when I did in 2000 as I won't pay $10 a question. I don't know where in Maine you live but I used to have to drive at least 30 mins each way(more in snow or summer traffic) from MDI to a great store SHIRLEY's Yarns and Crafts in Hancock she was so worth the trip!! Not only would she greet you when you came in she would would make a point to find you in the store, ask what you were working on, did you have questions on project, product or anything in general. She would happily order a yarn for you if needed to be sure you had the same dye lot for project. She and her staff were wonderful you didn't mind the drive or the wait if you had a question and she was busy ALL AT NO CHARGE, EVER. She also encouraged you to call her and she might be able to answer over the phone as well. My Hubby always knew when I was going to SHIRLEY's I could be gone for hours. I am sure she is retired now but I can only hope her standards are still there for other crafters if still open.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

RedQueen said:


> Excellent if it works. Sadly it doesn't all that often.


On the other hand, while it may not work on the person throwing out the bait, it can and does give lots of thoughts to the onlookers who ar looking for something better than the same-old-same-old cycle of conflict.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

One day a pilot came into our store with his wife. He asked me if I thought knitting would be a good way to pass the time between flights. I assured him it was. He wanted me to teach him to knit right there! I told him that knitting was easy and some people picked it up quickly. I showed him how to hold the needles and a couple of different cast ons. He tried it and liked it. He bought several needles a couple of knitting instruction books and left our store very happy. His wife looked bored the whole time. That only took me a few minutes and there was a very happy customer. It doesn't take much. I think it's fun to teach people and see their faces when they get it! I like answering questions and looking at what people have made.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Well, yes. If I go to the local butcher he can suggest the best cut for a particular dish and also will offer help in cooking instructions ( verbal) if I want to try something unfamiliar. Same at the fishmongers.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Laneyb said:


> To start, this is NOT a complaint, just trying to get my resources in line. Is it normal for a yarn store to not want to offer assistance on a pattern not purchased from them even if the yarn was purchased there? The lady who has always waited on me answered my question but did it on her lunch break and said "they don't like to assist unless we sold the pattern". I thought the $50 in yarn for that project might entitle me to ask a quick question. Was that a wrong assumption?
> 
> I know that KP is the very best place to go for help but sometimes I need 3-d assistance.


I would have asked to speak to the owner...that really sucks


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


You are so wrong...you can't compare meat to yarn.
She certainly was deserving of some help after dropping $50 there


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> There is only one LYS near me. If you don't buy the pattern AND the yarn from them, they will not help you.


Shop Joann' s....it's much cheaper


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I would stay out of that yarn store. My yarn store will help any questions,patterns etc. even if no money at all is spent.. That is future relationship.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Novasea said:


> In my opinion...you bought 50$ worth of yarn...you got $50 worth of product (yarn). You got what you paid for...why would you expect more? If you buy $50 worth of meat at the grocery store...would you expect them to tell you how to cook it?


Actually, yes. The butchers at my local grocery are happy to give cooking tips, slice meat, or order special thing like duck, rabbit, capon. I do expect service and engagement from merchants I support. One goes to a LYS because they specialized. Especially if they give classes I expect them to be able to provide expert assistance.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I went to my LYS with a question & I didn't get either at her store & she still assisted me with my problem. I them bought some yarn from her for a different pattern.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I live in Las Vegas and I went to my LYS to ask for some assistance...I didn't buy yarn there I was just a walk in, she went out of her way to answer any question I had and also showed me how to do it. Now this is what I call polite customer service. By the way the name of her store was.."Gails Knits."


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

bizzyknitter said:


> I live in Las Vegas and I went to my LYS to ask for some assistance...I didn't buy yarn there I was just a walk in, she went out of her way to answer any question I had and also showed me how to do it. Now this is what I call polite customer service. By the way the name of her store was.."Gails Knits."


Don't you feel like putting a gold star above her door? And I'll bet you go back there next time you need a purchase in a hurry!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

And, hopefully she'll get more business because of the sharing done here regarding her customer service! Word of mouth recommendations are great references!



Norma B. said:


> Don't you feel like putting a gold star above her door? And I'll bet you go back there next time you need a purchase in a hurry!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Any shop that sells you the yarn should help you. You are one of the reasons they are still in business. That woman has a bad attitude. You could have been a new customer "testing them". I did this once many years ago and never went back to that shop. I also once, went into a shop that was local and was one of several using the same business name. They reorganized the store I went to and I asked where the knitting needles were. The girl working there did not know what they were and could not help me. They since went out of business-all of them.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

when I moved to town, went in the local yarn shop and found a pattern that I was interested in and had a question. 4 people off in a corner were talking and no one approaced me to help me and I walked out, never to go in the store again.....


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the yarn shop that closed near here fell into this category.
She WOULD NOT help if the pattern and yarn were not bought there.
On the other hand there is an awesome shop in Mystic, and they are very wiling to help, no matter yarn or pattern.
And they are still in business.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

when I moved to town, went in the local yarn shop and found a pattern that I was interested in and had a question. 4 people off in a corner were talking and no one approaced me to help me and I walked out, never to go in the store again.....


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Many years ago, when I first became involved with knitting (and crocheting), I went to two different yarns stores in the town I lived in and one in a neighboring town. Neither of them would help me. About 5 years later,I opened my own yarn shop in the same town (one had sold to me). I had this for 9 1/2 years and helped everyone who came in. I vowed the day I opened I would never treat a customer the way I was treated. You'd be surprised at how many customers I gained from my competition. All of my customers became my "regulars" for many years, including the ones who used to go to the other stores. I helped them to the point of picking up stitches for necklines for some customers who had vision problems. These people became my "Yarn Family". Why, I even gave some of their infants their baby bottles while Mommy shopped. I got to know their families and they got to know mine. I wouldn't trade this for anything. They were special people.


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

Irene-KnittingParadise.com said:


> Many years ago, when I first became involved with knitting (and crocheting), I went to two different yarns stores in the town I lived in and one in a neighboring town. Neither of them would help me. About 5 years later,I opened my own yarn shop in the same town (one had sold to me). I had this for 9 1/2 years and helped everyone who came in. I vowed the day I opened I would never treat a customer the way I was treated. You'd be surprised at how many customers I gained from my competition. All of my customers became my "regulars" for many years, including the ones who used to go to the other stores. I helped them to the point of picking up stitches for necklines for some customers who had vision problems. These people became my "Yarn Family". Why, I even gave some of their infants their baby bottles while Mommy shopped. I got to know their families and they got to know mine. I wouldn't trade this for anything. They were special people.


You, my dear, are a rare gem. Would that we were all so lucky to have your yarn store in our town! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I believe that some people just should not be in retail! You really need to be a people person to own a small shop like a yarn store. Especially these days, with patterns and yarn so easy to obtain via the internet, it is very important to build a loyal base of customers who shop with you because they like you and the store and what you have to offer them. I shop at my LYS for these reasons, even though I can find yarn for less on the internet. When I walk in my LYS I am greeted with a warm, friendly smile and upon one occasion the question of whether I had finished a lace scarf I was working on. THAT keeps me coming back!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you so very much. The way you see people employed in stores today leaves a lot to be desired. I could never deliver the kind of attitudes they have. It is a real turn-off. Years back, I experienced this in other stores and was really bothered by it and never went back.


----------

